# Overclock.net Appliques For Sale



## alexisd

Oh yeah i need some.Thank's ADM.


----------



## Mootsfox

Will the internal kind stick to say, a car window?


----------



## dhrandy

What are the exact sizes?


----------



## phospholipid

thanks admin!


----------



## real

yay!

EDIT:

PM Sent, Money for 3 Large Logo's sent, both PM and paypal transfer have my mailing address in them

OCN FTW!


----------



## TaiDinh

What are the differences between the internal and external appliques?


----------



## admin

Internal means that they are meant to be placed on the "inside" of a window to be viewed from the outside. The external version can be placed on the outside of a surface and viewed from the outside.

Measurements to come. I do not have them with me right now so they may only be posted tomorrow.


----------



## bigvaL

*Measurements:*

*Small Logo:* 6 inches wide, 1.5 inches tall (6x1.5)
*Large Logo:* 8 3/4 inches wide, 2 inches tall (8.75x2)
*Large Flame:* 6 inches wide, 8 inches tall (6x8)

Measured using this method:

Long red line on the bottom = Width. 
Shorter red line on the side = Height.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*


*Measurements:*

*Small Logo:* 6 inches wide, 1.5 inches tall (6x1.5)
*Large Logo:* 8 3/4 inches wide, 2 inches tall (8.75x2)
*Large Flame:* 6 inches wide, 8 inches tall (6x8)


Thanks!


----------



## Ross1308

Yay Mine are Ordered cant wiat to recieve them, then i can post picks of them





















Thank you so much admin Only if i could give you REP+


----------



## bucdan

when will you guys be making and selling some overclock.net designs for shirts? like tatoos you can iron onto your own shirt and or overclock.net shirts? that would be cool...wall posters? stickers? you guys have the car window down so thats cool


----------



## Burn

Admin, is there any way to find out what type (internal/external) existing appliques that we have are? I have a small pile and want to make use of them!


----------



## RyGuy

Does the large flame come with the lettering on the bottom as in the picture or is that separate? I seem to recall having a large flame without the "Overclock.net" on the bottom.


----------



## bigvaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


Admin, is there any way to find out what type (internal/external) existing appliques that we have are? I have a small pile and want to make use of them!


Just look at them... If they peel off like regular stickers, they're external. If they're backwards and peel off with the sticky side facing you, they're internal.


----------



## Fusion Racing

do we need to pm you with our order, or can we just put it in the paypal message bit?


----------



## admin

Just to answer the questions:

- You don't need to PM me here
- The large flame applique does come with the Overclock.net text below it


----------



## Fusion Racing

well, ive sorted my order


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Just to answer the questions:

- You don't need to PM me here
- The large flame applique does come with the Overclock.net text below it

Can you by any chance "streamline" the text below the huge flame a bit more? Such as it being integrated into the flame, or just selling the flame seperately.


----------



## admin

Just don't apply the text part (cut it off)







It does not add to the price really.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Just don't apply the text part (cut it off)







It does not add to the price really.

The way I see it, you're getting two for one, a giant flame and a small overclock.net logo


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


The way I see it, you're getting two for one, a giant flame and a small overclock.net logo










Great analogy


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Cooool im gonna get me some of these


----------



## Ross1308

I already ordered mine


----------



## Ross1308

sorry for double post just to let you know i recieved mine today will post pics ASAP thanks alot admin


----------



## Clairvoy8nt

I just received my appliques! I have one on the window of my case now and I'm thinking of putting one on the rear window of my car. Anyone else put them on their car? Can we get a little something for advertising? haha.


----------



## admin

Great to hear!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt012*


I just received my appliques! I have one on the window of my case now and I'm thinking of putting one on the rear window of my car. Anyone else put them on their car? Can we get a little something for advertising? haha.


I'm ordering the large internal for my pathfinders rear window.

Figure internal will deal with the weather better than external.

Already got some small ones for my case ...


----------



## makkarin

3 Large Logo's (Internal) and 1 Large Flame (Internal) please! Payment has been sent via paypal, address in the paypal info and in PM!

OCN logos = sexy.


----------



## Ross1308

Also admin im gonna be ordering Six more 3 internal and 3 external small logo's again thanks ill Paypal you ok


----------



## MGX1016

are they just B&W or have some color?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGX1016* 
are they just B&W or have some color?

They're transparent-ish. It's like graph paper


----------



## RickJS

Is it possible to see a pic of it on someones case? I wanna see an example, but I'm not even sure theres a place for it on my 900 =o


----------



## Xecuter2

I love the look!


----------



## Ross1308

Here is 2 of mine on my Antec 900 These are the SMALL LOGOS


----------



## XAnarchy

Do you guys ship to anywhere in the world, particularly Australia? Sorry if it's been asked before.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


Do you guys ship to anywhere in the world, particularly Australia? Sorry if it's been asked before.


Yes they do







I live in Denmark and they ship for free everywhere in the world


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Yes they do







I live in Denmark and they ship for free everywhere in the world

Awsome! Thanks alot


----------



## yomama9388

Just ordered some, can't wait to get them!!!


----------



## dr4gon

When these are pealed off/removed how cleanly do they come off? Are they "restickable" once they are removed?

I don't want any sticky residue or have to scrape it off with a blade. Thanks.









and are they uv reactive? I'm guessing because they are white, they will be somewhat.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr4gon*


When these are pealed off/removed how cleanly do they come off? Are they "restickable" once they are removed?

I don't want any sticky residue or have to scrape it off with a blade. Thanks.









and are they uv reactive? I'm guessing because they are white, they will be somewhat.


They don't really leave any residue (though, read on). They use standard sticker adhesive which SOMETIMES can end up (if you have it on for long enough, like +5 years) being a mess to remove.


----------



## admin

Next batch of appliques are being shipped this weekend. Thanks for the orders placed so far.


----------



## yomama9388

Sounds good, looking forward to having OCN on my window!


----------



## Whodie

Admin - I sent payment for 3 appliques on 9/18 and they still haven't arrived. Any idea when I may see them?


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whodie*


Admin - I sent payment for 3 appliques on 9/18 and they still haven't arrived. Any idea when I may see them?


Well my guess is they've shipped this past weekend (or in the past few days, judging from what admin said). They ship from canada, so I'm thinking you might get it by the end of the week.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr4gon*


Well my guess is they've shipped this past weekend (or in the past few days, judging from what admin said). They ship from canada, so I'm thinking you might get it by the end of the week.


Took 3 days for mine to arrive


----------



## makkarin

Yah, I'm hoping mine are in this shipment as well. I ordered around Whodie's time as well and am still without OCN greatness


----------



## yomama9388

I just got mine in today! Thanks admin!


----------



## Whodie

Mine still haven't arrived..... and now I'm just annoyed.

It's been two weeks since Admin said the last batch was shipped out and I haven't received anything.

Admin - I sent you a PM about this but never heard back from you.....


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whodie* 
Mine still haven't arrived..... and now I'm just annoyed.

It's been two weeks since Admin said the last batch was shipped out and I haven't received anything.

Admin - I sent you a PM about this but never heard back from you.....

Admin is currently away.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
They don't really leave any residue (though, read on). They use standard sticker adhesive which SOMETIMES can end up (if you have it on for long enough, like +5 years) being a mess to remove.

Installation can be done dry or wet.
Dry: Peal but do not remove the entire backing, but only a few inches of the center of the backing, somewhat fold back while not creasing the appliquÃ© so that the exposed area can contact the surface and squeegee form the center outwards while progressively removing the backing to prevent bubbles.
Wet: Mix a water/dish soap solution like you would to wash dishes. An old well cleaned spray bottle like on used for Windex or whatever is handy. Spray the application surface just enough to wet it. Peal back most of the backing leaving enough to handle it so you don't get finger prints on the appliquÃ© and like the dry method, squeegee from the center out.

A credit card usually works sell for the squeegee if you don't have one. But do put 1 layer of Scotch tape over the edge of which you will be using to contact the appliquÃ©!

I'm a trained professional and those methods are sound









Down the road....
Dow Oven Cleaner actually can help to part the sticker, it won't likely harm most paint, possibly laquer but not enamels or urethane but I CAN NOT say what the effects on the plastic or clear polycarb will be so I DO NOT recommended it on plastics!
Soaking the plastic or polycarb in warm soapy water should help to release the adhesive. In the automotive industry, we use a heat gun which is much like an industrial strength hair blow dryer that gets very hot. If you do dare to use one, it can get the surface hot enough to burn the paint.

Furthermore, most methods of removal usually do leave some adhesive residue. There are various products to remove it.
Have fun


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


After much delay, we are finally making Overclock.net appliques available for purchase.

While we continue to look into options for launching the OverclockShop, we will manually process these orders through this thread/PayPal. Sorry that this process is not more streamlined - but it should be relatively easy. Just make sure you read _*all info*_ in this post.

*Pricing*









*Pictures*
Please see attachments.

*Measurements:*

*Small Logo:* 6 inches wide, 1.5 inches tall (6x1.5)
*Large Logo:* 8 3/4 inches wide, 2 inches tall (8.75x2)
*Large Flame:* 6 inches wide, 8 inches tall (6x8)

*Notes About Orders*
Payments to be sent to [email protected] via PayPal.com
Overclock.net will ship orders at no cost
Orders will be shipped in about 1 week
If we run out of stock on your item, we will contact you within a few days to either issue a refund or substitute your purchase (your choice)
*Things You MUST Note In Your Order*
Specify _*which item(s)*_ you would like to order
Specify *quantity of items* you would like to order
Specify whether you would like _*internal*_ or _*external*_ versions
Specify your _*FULL mailing address*_ with the understanding that these will ship from Canada (*Make sure to include your COUNTRY and NAME*)
Thanks








admin



Cannot believe I have missed this thread for so long









Any who I would Like 3 of each. I'll include details in the PP payment Comments Field. Thanks


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Installation can be done dry or wet.
Dry: Peal but do not remove the entire backing, but only a few inches of the center of the backing, somewhat fold back while not creasing the appliquÃ© so that the exposed area can contact the surface and squeegee form the center outwards while progressively removing the backing to prevent bubbles.
Wet: Mix a water/dish soap solution like you would to wash dishes. An old well cleaned spray bottle like on used for Windex or whatever is handy. Spray the application surface just enough to wet it. Peal back most of the backing leaving enough to handle it so you don't get finger prints on the appliquÃ© and like the dry method, squeegee from the center out.

A credit card usually works sell for the squeegee if you don't have one. But do put 1 layer of Scotch tape over the edge of which you will be using to contact the appliquÃ©!

I'm a trained professional and those methods are sound









Down the road....
Dow Oven Cleaner actually can help to part the sticker, it won't likely harm most paint, possibly laquer but not enamels or urethane but I CAN NOT say what the effects on the plastic or clear polycarb will be so I DO NOT recommended it on plastics! 
Soaking the plastic or polycarb in warm soapy water should help to release the adhesive. In the automotive industry, we use a heat gun which is much like an industrial strength hair blow dryer that gets very hot. If you do dare to use one, it can get the surface hot enough to burn the paint.

Furthermore, most methods of removal usually do leave some adhesive residue. There are various products to remove it. 
Have fun










Thanks









What is the wet installation supposed to do? Allow for easier removal?


----------



## makkarin

the order I had placed some time ago still has not yet arrived. Is there any delay in the orders? I placed my order 4 weeks ago


----------



## dr4gon

should've been mailed like 2 weeks ago? check this thread. admin posted when he shipped and everyone already got it :\\


----------



## makkarin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr4gon* 
should've been mailed like 2 weeks ago? check this thread. admin posted when he shipped and everyone already got it :

Yeah...I pmed him. Tryin to sort this out.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Admin is currently away.


...


----------



## makkarin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


...


he got back to me today!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Just sent a paypal for 3 Small logos


----------



## makkarin

Pm'd admin again today. Still no order arrival for Makk







4 weeks + and going...


----------



## burrbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *makkarin* 
Pm'd admin again today. Still no order arrival for Makk







4 weeks + and going...









same here :[~


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr4gon*


Thanks









What is the wet installation supposed to do? Allow for easier removal?


The wet application of graphic eases the ability to work out the bubbles with a squeegee action.


----------



## burrbit

Is there any update on the last shipment of appliquÃ©s? i ordered mine over a month and a half ago still haven't got em


----------



## yomama9388

Don't worry, they take a while to get shipped. It took me about the same amount of time. It was worth the wait for me though.


----------



## makkarin

I received mine today!!! Thanks admin! Once I get them applied and such I'll post some pics.


----------



## sli_shroom

got mine yesterday...woot


----------



## da9pwnsu

are these still availble? thanks!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da9pwnsu*


are these still availble? thanks!


They are always available as far as I know, just do as stated in OP.


----------



## burrbit

any update on the shipments for these? i placed my order over 2 months ago and still haven't gotten mine and i really want em :[


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I placed mine over a month ago certainly, haven't gotten yet. I trust I will though...


----------



## da9pwnsu

got one on my pc

got one on my othe rpc

got one on my mini fridge

:-D


----------



## h00chi3

ordered 2 large flames!


----------



## burrbit

im still waiting on mine







i ordered in september


----------



## admin

All appliques have been sent. Any that were more than 1 week old that were "late" we sent extras in the envelope. If you have not received yours, please send me a PM telling me what's missing and I will resend asap.

I triple confirmed that each payment received we sent out appliques. I know some have been returned to us in the past because the address info was not correct or the name on of the person did not exist. I believe most of those were followed up on.

But as mentioned, if you are missing something, drop me a PM and we will make sure you are taken care of.

Moving forward, we are in the process of streamlining orders. Our shop backend is being secured as we speak.

Thanks








admin


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Welldone Admin. Nice to see things are in order and getting pushed along.

When you say the shop backend is getting sorted , is that your way of saying the OCN shop may be back up soon ?


----------



## admin

Hoping so







There should be more news somewhat soon.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Still never got mine... anybody else??

PayPal address is confirmed and verified and the whole shabang. admin sent them out 3 weeks ago, should've gotten mine by now...


----------



## AMD+nVidia

O wow... I am SO buying a few of these!


----------



## RAFFY

Woot just ordered my large flame/ocn lettering!!! Can't wait to get it and start making templates for painting!!!


----------



## decapitator

i got mine for free two Christmas's ago


----------



## noldevin

Any chance of getting smaller flame appliques in? I would like one on my case window but there's no room for a 6x8.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

are these still for sale? I want a few for my laptop and desktop


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

same here. let us know admin


----------



## mashersmasher

does the price include shipping? btw that's awesome and i think i'll get a few for the mashersmasher special 1 and 2


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mashersmasher*


does the price include shipping? btw that's awesome and i think i'll get a few for the mashersmasher special 1 and 2



Quote:



Notes About Orders:
Payments to be sent to [email protected] via PayPal.com
*Overclock.net will ship orders at no cos*t
Orders will be shipped in about 1 week
If we run out of stock on your item, we will contact you within a few days to either issue a refund or substitute your purchase (your choice)


----------



## R3ap3R

Are these still for sale/in stock? Do I pay with PayPal, and then create a ticket?


----------



## lattyware

Any idea on how long it takes to get them? I ordered mine a week or so back... Just want mine


----------



## admin

Update:

1) They are still available for purchase








2) To order, just make the payment as mentioned in the OP and create a ticket too just in case. We ship them out every Monday - sometimes more often depending on the number of orders
3) They usually take 3-10 business days to be delivered once they have been shipped. They are coming from Toronto, Canada - so for most of you, that will mean it's international timeframe - not local.

- lattyware - yours was shipped last Monday - so you should get yours anytime now. I have seen up to 14 days delivery to the UK from Canada in the past though. Sometimes it is as quick as 3 days though!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Update:

1) They are still available for purchase








2) To order, just make the payment as mentioned in the OP and create a ticket too just in case. We ship them out every Monday - sometimes more often depending on the number of orders
3) They usually take 3-10 business days to be delivered once they have been shipped. They are coming from Toronto, Canada - so for most of you, that will mean it's international timeframe - not local.

- lattyware - yours was shipped last Monday - so you should get yours anytime now. I have seen up to 14 days delivery to the UK from Canada in the past though. Sometimes it is as quick as 3 days though!


Thanks for the update admin


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Update:

1) They are still available for purchase








2) To order, just make the payment as mentioned in the OP and create a ticket too just in case. We ship them out every Monday - sometimes more often depending on the number of orders
3) They usually take 3-10 business days to be delivered once they have been shipped. They are coming from Toronto, Canada - so for most of you, that will mean it's international timeframe - not local.

- lattyware - yours was shipped last Monday - so you should get yours anytime now. I have seen up to 14 days delivery to the UK from Canada in the past though. Sometimes it is as quick as 3 days though!


Great, I need something to cheer me up, been lying in bed shivering the last two days (ill :'()


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Heads up - I am buying 7 stickers right now

3 small, 3 large, and one large flame!!!! MWAHAHA!

EDIT: Paypal sent for 26.50









TY! Hope they get here soon


----------



## Option B

I jsut ordered 3 small and 3 large..

Paypal sent for $16.50

Wewt can't wait now


----------



## pig69

Just ordered 5 large logos for $12.00.

Payment sent via Paypal. and I can't wait to paste'm on!!


----------



## kkbob33

ordered 3 small over the weekend. looking forword to pimpin them on my case


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Are these decals, or are they stickers?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *5CheeseLasagna* 
Are these decals, or are they stickers?

Stickers with decal properties







That means they do not have a background other than the case, but they work like stickers (they stick on)


----------



## 5CheeseLasagna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Stickers with decal properties







That means they do not have a background other than the case, but they work like stickers (they stick on)

Thank you, gonX!


----------



## DeX

Do you ship out the states? I live in South Africa of all places.


----------



## tenchimuyo93

payment sent [4/12/08 05:57EDT]

cant wait


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeX*


Do you ship out the states? I live in South Africa of all places.


Yes they do. I recieved some a while back


----------



## DAN-86

Small be in stock again?? interested ina few

Cheers


----------



## boonie2

Are The Large Still In Stock?


----------



## kkbob33

hey i ordered mine a couple weeks ago and still havent recieved them







whats the wait time on these things?


----------



## tenchimuyo93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


hey i ordered mine a couple weeks ago and still havent recieved them







whats the wait time on these things?


good question, would like to know myself.....

::Waits in the corner::

Edit: Nevermind showed up today.


----------



## KinZee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


hey i ordered mine a couple weeks ago and still havent recieved them







whats the wait time on these things?


Yeah... Im in the same boat. Not trying to offend anyone, but it would be nice to get e little bit of feedback on our order status. Just a little quirk of mine.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KinZee*


Yeah... Im in the same boat. Not trying to offend anyone, but it would be nice to get e little bit of feedback on our order status. Just a little quirk of mine.


i agree wholeheartedly.........


----------



## KinZee

This is so ironic... My decals arrived today, the day after I post about not receiving them.

fcking hax...


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KinZee*


This is so ironic... My decals arrived today, the day after I post about not receiving them.

fcking hax...











cool, hopefully i get mine soon then too


----------



## Option B

I figured my router is connected to OCN more than any other website so why the hell not










looks sexy

Lance


----------



## Inuyasha1771

OH WOW, I totally want to buy one and slap it on my N1 vision now..


----------



## Coldnapalm

i wanna see a pic of the large flame the little logos look BAMF


----------



## weebeast

we can still buy this?


----------



## kkbob33

i ordered the little ones like a month and a half ago and have still not recieved them and have not had a response from the vendor


----------



## boonie2

This thread is still going ? obviously the guy thats supposed to be selling these doesnt have enough respect to respond to anyone here.....


----------



## kkbob33

i have tried writing the Op about not recieving my appliques with no response. very dissapointed becuase i frequent this site daily.

*edited:* working it out now


----------



## Miki

When do you get the small internal appliques? I'd appreciate some type of response from any one who knows (since my PM wasn't replied to).









Thank you.


----------



## kkbob33

heres a pic of the small external applique here:


----------



## MrSpock2002

Any word on the large flames being back in stock or not?


----------



## boonie2

no one ever responds to this thread about weather or not ANYTHING is available


----------



## tester101

Does anyone know if they got Small Internal appliques back?

I dont think anyone will reply to my PM, so i seek guidance here.


----------



## 98uk

Can any British folk who ordered these tell me whether they got charged import tax?


----------



## gonX

We don't.


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boonie2*


no one ever responds to this thread about weather or not ANYTHING is available


I am getting that idea...


----------



## boonie2

Would be nice if someone either responded or closed this thread , but that would take some responsibility wouldnt it?


----------



## kkbob33

correct me if im wrong but i think they stopped making them and are just selling off the ones they have left witch is probably the reason some of them are out of stock lol


----------



## superk

Are these still for sale? Last thread activity was 3 weeks ago, and admins last activity same. If I place an order, will I have to wait 3+ weeks for a reply?

Interested. Thanks


----------



## boonie2

no ones responded for a month now dont hold your breath


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superk* 
Are these still for sale? Last thread activity was 3 weeks ago, and admins last activity same. If I place an order, will I have to wait 3+ weeks for a reply?

Interested. Thanks

well i put a large on up for freebie: http://www.overclock.net/freebies/35...-applique.html

you can try your luck there


----------



## superk

thx, just saw it, and definitly tryin my luck!


----------



## burrbit

id hold off on ordering, i ordered some last year never got em


----------



## kkbob33

i got mine but it took 2 months and many PMs. Its sad really because they are very cool.


----------



## BlankThis

Just sent an order for one for my Eee that's coming soon!

~B~


----------



## wildfire99

pm mods or u wont get a reply


----------



## Csquared

just sent a pm about my order, i will paypal when i receive conformation that you received it


----------



## FpS-Sean

anyone got an extra to throw at me?


----------



## boonie2

Yeah right


----------



## Danylu

Um... Maybe I'm just stupid but... what is the applique made of?


----------



## boonie2

GOLD


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
GOLD









We wish. I just reckon the flame looks awesome.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Um... Maybe I'm just stupid but... what is the applique made of?

The blood of admin's foes..


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
The blood of admin's foes..

Then the $10 is definitely worth it.


----------



## h00chi3

bump


----------



## PinkPenguin

Are these back in stock yet?


----------



## 21276

these still up for sale or what? me wants!


----------



## [email protected]

^ ditto.


----------



## fuloran1

So are these for sale still or not?


----------



## Monst3r

Im def gettin a few of these if their in stock


----------



## GeforceGTS

Same here, i'm interested in a couple if they are still available?


----------



## go4life

Im getting this as soon as my money comes


----------



## SmasherBasher

im getting some as soon as i get word they are in stock


----------



## Aawa

same as everybody else once in stock i will buy some


----------



## Xero.

These available or no?


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xero.*


These available or no?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xero.*


These available or no?


I wonder to


----------



## GuardianOdin

this thread has been dead awhile. I still want one though


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I want one to, my case is waiting


----------



## huntman21014

any word yet on appliques?


----------



## boonie2

there hasnt been any word for MONTHS


----------



## Dobbie

I want some


----------



## go4life

who doesn't?







ADMIN!!!! PLEASE TELL US IF IT IS ANY AVAILABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## huntman21014

Admin and the other mods are really busy, Taeric the GM has been MIA for 3 weeks now and its caused a bunch of headaches, I am sure they will respond when they have time


----------



## go4life

hope so!


----------



## Ducky

Srsly, I'd love to stick one on my new mod.


----------



## go4life

I want to stick the all over my case lol


----------



## SmasherBasher

Copper Top needs one four


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


who doesn't?







ADMIN!!!! PLEASE TELL US IF IT IS ANY AVAILABLE!!!!!!!


I hope to have that answer very soon.


----------



## go4life

ok, thanks duke


----------



## B-80

so do I like PM someone, or just paypal them with my info and the money?


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-80* 
so do I like PM someone, or just paypal them with my info and the money?

not until admin confirms they have any


----------



## hout17

Just wanted to say that I'm in for a couple big flames as soon as we find out the status of this. Thanks







.


----------



## Inuyasha1771

Yeah, I'd like to buy 2 large logos for the rear windows of my car, hopefully we have a status update soon


----------



## Ross1308

i want MOARRRR, Adminnn ??? are they back yet


----------



## Inuyasha1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ross1308* 
i want MOARRRR, Adminnn ??? are they back yet

Yeah, this is kinda lame







right before christmas too :'( I hope they come back


----------



## radodrill

mega_option101 (our Events Editor) did several Overclock.net giveaways with appliques as prizes; you might want to try PMing him to see if he still has some available


----------



## Aaroman

I got my applique and now I realize I don't know how to stick it QQ


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaroman* 
I got my applique and now I realize I don't know how to stick it QQ

They are applied like decals: water, a small sponge, and an x-acto knife. I use the tip of the blade to gently position elements of the decal where required.

Determine which way the applique adheres
Wet the area to be applied and lay the applique on said area
Rub with sponge or lint-free cloth (gently)
Remove the protective backing by slowly and gently peeling it off
If you make alignment issues, they can readily be fixed by laying the backing back down on the applique portion and then use the knife tip to move the entire applique to the desired location.


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
They are applied like decals: water, a small sponge, and an x-acto knife. I use the tip of the blade to gently position elements of the decal where required.

Determine which way the applique adheres
Wet the area to be applied and lay the applique on said area
Rub with sponge or lint-free cloth (gently)
Remove the protective backing by slowly and gently peeling it off
If you make alignment issues, they can readily be fixed by laying the backing back down on the applique portion and then use the knife tip to move the entire applique to the desired location.

thanks but the backs seems too thin to peel off

uhh i think it's an inside window one. so much for putting it on my laptop


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaroman* 
thanks but the backs seems too thin to peel off

uhh i think it's an inside window one. so much for putting it on my laptop

Yes, the protective film is rather thin and seemingly flimsy, but it will work.


----------



## mothergoose729

How much for one small?


----------



## huntman21014

3 are $7.50, thanks again MegaOption, I just got mine today!!!


----------



## Ramsey77

I need one for the side panel in my rig....


----------



## Deism

Whenever these become available for purchase again, i'd like to get hold of one


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Are you allowed to mix-and-match different ones and still get the discount? i.e. could I get two external large flames and one internal large flame for $22?


----------



## go4life

I want one so bad!!


----------



## trexxcrap

sooo uhhhh people are begging for these they would sell out in minutes if you guys got them back.


----------



## huntman21014

yup, I bet 1000 of em would be gone within minutes of confirmation that they were in stock


----------



## Inuyasha1771

Yeah seriously, it would almost be as crazy as the sales they have at midnight on woot.com every new years


----------



## gsk3rd

I really hope that the stickers become available again. I know many people would love to have them on the cases and other things.


----------



## 2qwik2katch

So are they still sold out, I would be interested in a small internal for my case.


----------



## xguntherc

all sizes are sold out?? thats to bad. I was going to throw one on my truck


----------



## Inuyasha1771

I hate to do this, maybe I'll just go to a custome applique website and get a generic black letter sticker that just says "OVERCLOCK.NET" and deal with the lameness







I've been wanting one of these for so long...I want to show my support for my favorite website, and I'd rather donate money in the process, but this sucks


----------



## Korben

Gawd. I hope they come back in stock these things look so awesome. I needz one on my rig lol.


----------



## go4life

Small bump! Any word? Everyone wants one!


----------



## kazakia

I won one in the Birthday Bash. I wonder when theyll be back in stock


----------



## go4life

lucky! I really want one


----------



## CattleRustler

does OCN have any with the adhesive on the back, or like ocn flame bumper sticker type things? I'd like to put a couple ocn flame stickers on my welding helmet









tell me this doesnt cry out for an ocn flame on top covering the helmet logo, and one in the front where a mouth opening would be if there was one...


----------



## Sullivan

I am possibly going to get a Large Flame next week, any still available?


----------



## kinubic

these are out of stock now? really wanted one for my haf? any idea which one wud be perfect for the haf on the top window?


----------



## PinkPenguin

Bump, we all want them lol. Any news on when they might be back in stock?


----------



## Swiftes

Bump again, I want some!


----------



## Inuyasha1771

I wonder if these have simply been abandoned due to absurdly high demand when they are available..


----------



## admin

We have a LARGE batch of these just ordered. The printer/cutter is busy - but I am pushing him for two weeks on these. He is sending me proofs early next week. These should just be a formality though as we have discussed them in detail.

We will have both "etched" look and "metal" look. I will post pics as soon as we get them in. Watch for a 75 applique giveaway coming as soon as we get them


----------



## kinubic

woo cant wait. been trying to get my hands on these


----------



## Drivr3g

Been wanting some of these, hope they come in soon.


----------



## admin

I just saw the proto today. He is making a few small tweaks and said he will get started early next week on them.


----------



## Drivr3g

nice,I call dibs!


----------



## kazakia

Do we get the appliques from this batch if we were winners of the OCN anniversary giveaway?

I still haven't got mine


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kazakia*


Do we get the appliques from this batch if we were winners of the OCN anniversary giveaway?

I still haven't got mine










Yes you do. This is our first batch. Sorry it has taken so long - our last supplier went out of business and we had to source a new one.


----------



## halifax1

Is it possible to send payment for an order prior to being in stock, or should a user wait until there are stated to be in stock for ordering?


----------



## Korben

Whoo can't wait to sport one of these.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Me wants one!

Subscribed!


----------



## mothergoose729

i sent money almost two weeks ago for 5 large appliques, and I sent the admin two PM's about it. I haven't heard back, and I am posting in this thread in the hope that I will get new information.

Thanks


----------



## xToaDx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothergoose729*


i sent money almost two weeks ago for 5 large appliques, and I sent the admin two PM's about it. I haven't heard back, and I am posting in this thread in the hope that I will get new information.

Thanks


...they're out of stock.
How could you have possibly missed that?


----------



## mothergoose729

Well I am aware now


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Yes you do. This is our first batch. Sorry it has taken so long - our last supplier went out of business and we had to source a new one.









i almost forgot. I am pretty sure i won one too. Are these the same design as the old ones? I've currently got an old one on my rig.


----------



## Drivr3g

No word yet?


----------



## epidemic

Subbed need one for my window on the 690.


----------



## Darkknight512

These things are going to vaporize when Admin gets a hold of them...


----------



## mothergoose729

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


We have a LARGE batch of these just ordered. The printer/cutter is busy - but I am pushing him for two weeks on these. He is sending me proofs early next week. These should just be a formality though as we have discussed them in detail.

We will have both "etched" look and "metal" look. I will post pics as soon as we get them in. Watch for a 75 applique giveaway coming as soon as we get them










Any update boss? I have been waiting more then 5 weeks for my shipment I and I know I am not the only one. There really should have been more communication with the community by now. If the OCN cannot deliver they should start issuing refunds.


----------



## [email protected]'D

whats the chance of shipping some to the uk?


----------



## woodpigeon4

I won one of these in the birthday competition, so looking forward to when they arrive


----------



## Swiftes

Subbed, I am gonna order a few when they are no longer OOS.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
whats the chance of shipping some to the uk?

High







They ship worldwide.


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 







i almost forgot. I am pretty sure i won one too. Are these the same design as the old ones? I've currently got an old one on my rig.

No doubt they will be new designs. AFAIK, admin says they are great and new designs.


----------



## Korben

New designs that is good to hear. Hope to see them soon.


----------



## Chipp

As of today, physical examples of the appliques are in production and should begin the distribution process next week - according to admin, they look great!







Stay tuned for an announcement when they are readily available.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thanks for the update chipp, cant wait to get mine


----------

